

Show HN: Pseudo3d old school racing game made with pure JavaScript - wagnerandrade
http://wagnerandrade.github.io/old-school-racing/

======
chms
Very nice, but please don't rely on keys like 'y' being on a certain position
on the keyboard – on my German keyboard, for example, it's where the US's 'z'
is. Other keyboard layouts are even more different.

If you can't access the _physical_ layout of your keyboard (and using
javascript, I'm not sure you can), using the arrow keys for all navigational
things is really the best option.

~~~
seszett
This one should be safe for German keyboards, it only uses A and Z as far as I
see.

For French keyboards, the common WASD layout is completely broken, but this
game manages to stay quite usable since it's just two keys.

------
chipsy
It runs very slowly for me, but the render quality is also very good for a
road engine. I don't think I've seen one that shows such an enormous draw
distance before.

------
ggambetta
Very nicely done! I love these kinds of hacks :)

A small suggestion - can you make the camera smoother? It's a bit jarring when
it's going right and it suddenly starts going left.

~~~
wagnerandrade
Really, I felt it. I need to work in this kind of detail to get a better
experience. This is the first prototype. Thanks!

------
wereHamster
Doesn't load for me:

    
    
        [blocked] The page at 'https://wagnerandrade.github.io/old-school-racing/' was loaded over HTTPS, but ran insecure content from 'http://github.com/wagnerandrade/old-school-racing/releases/download/0.0.1/old-school-racing.js': this content should also be loaded over HTTPS.
     wagnerandrade.github.io/:1
        Uncaught ReferenceError: Track is not defined (index):32

~~~
TD-Linux
Load it with normal http, not https.

~~~
wereHamster
Does not work, github.io always redirects to https.

~~~
CJefferson
I suspect you have installed something like the 'HTTPS Everywhere' extension,
which is doing that redirection to https for you. github.io certainly doesn't
do it by itself.

------
leeoniya
also,
[http://js1k.com/2010-first/demo/778](http://js1k.com/2010-first/demo/778)

------
granttimmerman
I love being able to drive in reverse at 300km/h.

~~~
rangibaby
This is a feature of Big Rigs, the "Best game ever."

[http://youtu.be/sVREUuuNIgg](http://youtu.be/sVREUuuNIgg)

~~~
grimman
Technically there's no upper bound on the reverse speed in that game. A
curious decision.

~~~
bencollier49
"decision", heh!

~~~
wagnerandrade
Obviously that it's a decision! :D Think that it's a tribute to Big Rigs...
Hehehe...

------
artmageddon
Reminds me a lot of Rad Racer on NES - nicely done!

